# My Soil Test Results



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

How does this look? A little help understanding this would be appreciated. Are the fertilizer recommendations valid?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I'm perplexed by the Suggested Fertilization Program they set out. How does that supply the 3#K2O they're recommending? And why in the world is there a starter fert being recommended, as a springtime app of all things??


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@corneliani exactly. And the amount of N for the year seemed low to me. It is from Waypoint Analytical. I'm going to call them for clarification tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Anybody else have any recommendations?


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

That's some good soil. I would use Ammonium sulfate as your nitrogen source and Sulfate of potash or muriate of potash for your potassium.

You could also use 10-10-10 this spring at 0.5lb of N. Organic matter is high so I would not apply any Nitrogen during the summer. In the fall a 4-0-4 ratio, blend it yourself or find a product close to that.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Please correct me if I am wrong. Using SOP 0-0-50 to improve potassium levels at 2lb/1,000sqft, the Soil Remediation Guidelines says every month. Should I do this April-October or less often based on my 58ppm and 69ppm?

Also, Ammonium Sulfate, this is the type where you'd want to do it in the morning so you can water ASAP, or can I put it down before sundown and water in the AM?

Is adding gypsum a waste, or would it not be a good idea based on how high calcium already is, and if using AMS that would increase sulfur already?

The recommended amount of N for the year is 3.5lbs. What is the best or even easiest way to spread that out? I was planning on fertilizing in April, Memorial Day, 4th of July(?), Labor Day and late fall. Also considering I'm doing a backyard reno this year. I could really use some ideas. 
@g-man I could use your input.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't have time to type. March madness. Take the time to read the cool season guide instead of using a holiday schedule.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@g-man thank you for the response.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

It seems you'll have to Ignore their recommendations. Something seems off. (Maybe try calling them, for clarification?)

If this was me I'd go with a 1:1 or 1:2 N:K, or whatever you find locally with this ratio. You're up in my old romping grounds and I know SiteOne and Ewing Irrigation is in your backyard there... between them you'll surely find something that works. AMS-based nitrogen would be ideal, to help direct your pH lower (I found a 14-2-14 Ammonium Sulfate & SOP fert at my local SiteOne last year, for ex). Something with a little extra iron and manganese wouldn't hurt either.

If you don't find a product that meets these specs then consider mixing your own with 21-0-0 AMS and 0-0-50 SOP.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong. Using SOP 0-0-50 to improve potassium levels at 2lb/1,000sqft, the Soil Remediation Guidelines says every month. Should I do this April-October or less often based on my 58ppm and 69ppm?


You do it until you have put down the recommended amount. 2 lb of SOP per 1000 sq ft gives you 1 lb of potassium per 1000 sq ft. You can do it monthly or spread it out over the year. I try to avoid fertilizer, even SOP, in the summer.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@corneliani, I called on Friday and the gentleman who did the test was unavailable, so I'm waiting for a call back for clarification.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Virginiagal that makes sense, thank you.


----------

